# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Neyjour's Mapping Freebies

## Neyjour

The list was getting waaaay too long to post each one individually, so here's the links to the different categories/galleries.   :Smile: 

Map Elements  (50 items)
Map Element Mods  (1 item)
Item Card Elements  (3 items)
Item Card Templates  (1 item)
Floor Tiles  (9 items)
Map Tiles  (4 items)
Dungeon Fillers  (2 items)

----------


## Bogie

This is an incredible body of work that will come in very handy!  

You really deserve some "Rep" for that!

----------


## lostatsea

I agree .Thanks for the mapping elements. Have some rep. keep up the good work !!

----------


## Neyjour

Thank you both so much!  I hope you find them useful.   :Smile:

----------


## Neyjour

My first try at making some floor tiles.  :Smile: 

Download them: HERE

----------


## Neyjour

Some rock overlays for your desert/beach maps.  :Smile: 

Download them: HERE

----------


## Bogie

Great new stuff!

----------


## Neyjour

Thanks Bogie!  :Smile:

----------


## Neyjour

Some more floor tiles.  :Smile: 

Download them: HERE

----------


## Neyjour

Download them: HERE

Bubbling Sewer Overlays and Bubbling Water Overlays will be uploaded tomorrow.

----------


## Neyjour

A green version of the Bubbling Blood, for your sewer maps.  :Smile: 

Download them: HERE

----------


## Neyjour

Last version of this set.  :Smile: 

Download them: HERE

----------


## Neyjour

A rustic tavern with several texture variations to fit different settings/landscapes.  :Smile: 

Download them: HERE

----------


## liciobruno

Thank you, Nejour, they are really good elements!!!

----------


## Bogie

Great Taverns!

----------


## Neyjour

You're welcome!  And thank you both.   :Smile:

----------


## Neyjour

Some more of my latest freebies.  :Smile: 

RPG Floor Tiles 03
RPG Floor Tiles 04
RPG Map Elements 37 - Layered Ground Holes
RPG Map Elements 38 - Layered Ground Holes 2

----------


## maxsdaddy

Neyjour vs. Bogie free downloadable art. Fight! Wait a minute.. free ... download ... art? You both rock! Thanks Neyjour. Rep.

----------


## Neyjour

I don't think I'd fare too well in a fight with Bogie...I'd be buried under avalanche of awesome freebies.  LOL!!!  :Razz: 

Thanks maxsdaddy!  Hope you enjoy them.  :Smile:

----------


## ScotlandTom

Those floor tiles look incredibly good and incredibly useful.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Neyjour

Thanks so much!  I'll be making some more soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> I don't think I'd fare too well in a fight with Bogie...I'd be buried under avalanche of awesome freebies.  LOL!!!


I may have a definite advantage on volume, but your eye for the art of what looks good together is way beyond me.

I think Maxsdaddy is trying to provoke us for the same reason everyone watches a "chick fight" on the movies,,,, no on cares who wins, they just want to see what happens.   Maxsdaddy wants us to post tons of free art trying to one up each other. :Razz:   Little does he know we will probably do that anyway!

----------


## greytale

Awesome collection Neyjour! Brilliant work.

----------


## Neyjour

Bogie - LOL!!  I think you're right!  Here's to many more freebies!  Bogie vs Neyjour...Fighting!  (yes, I watch too many K-dramas  :Razz:  )
PS: you're too kind, thanks for all your support!  :Smile: 

GreyTale - Thanks so much!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neyjour

Something new.  I'll be making a lot more of these if people like them.  :Smile: 

Download it: HERE

----------


## maxsdaddy

LOL. Provoke you? It would seem you won't need any provoking. And if awesome free downloadable art did somehow result from said nonexistant provoking....sweet. And a "chick fight" kept all those Charlies Angels movies and tv shows going. Keep on posting. (that sounds like it should be a bumper sticker) :Smile:

----------


## jfrazierjr

Cool.. I made myself a custom card face also, to be used to hand out my buff's to the other player characters so I don't have to keep reminding them they have a +1 to hit, etc.

----------


## aaronil

What a great resource, especially for newbie mappers (like me). I may get a chance to adapt a version of your awesome hilltop ruin for game night. If we do use it I'll post pics.

 Thanks for doing this Neyjour!

----------


## Brandon

True Aaronil! Great ressource for newbie mappers! I am totally new at this and am having trouble just making crinkled paper! Thanks for your help and freebies Neyjour!

----------


## Neyjour

You're welcome, and thanks so much for the comments everyone!  It means a lot.  Makes me very happy to know that people enjoy these and find them useful.   :Smile: 

aaronil, if you do use it, I would love to see!   :Very Happy: 

I've made a bunch of new stuff since the last time I posted.  Here's the links:

RPG Item Card Elements 02 - Bell
RPG Item Card Elements 03 - Magical Cat

RPG Item Card Template 01

RPG Floor Tiles 05
RPG Floor Tiles 06
RPG Floor Tiles 07
RPG Floor Tiles 08
RPG Floor Tiles 09

RPG Map Elements 39 - Decorative Vase
RPG Map Elements 40 - Evil Kitties: Nico
RPG Map Elements 41 - Flower Vase
RPG Map Elements 42 - Ladders
RPG Map Elements 43 - Decorative Vase 2
RPG Map Elements 44 - Canopy Bed

RPG Dungeon Filler 01
RPG Dungeon Filler 02

----------


## Marijn van der Ploeg

Fantastic!

----------


## rasp910

Thanks so much for posting these!

----------


## Neyjour

You're welcome, and thanks!   :Smile: 

Some new Map Elements I've added since last time:
RPG Map Elements 45: Rope Bridge
RPG Map Elements 46: Sticks & Logs
RPG Map Elements 47: Bioluminescent Mushrooms
RPG Map Elements 48: Fantasy Fungi Set-1
RPG Map Elements 49: Fantasy Fungi Set-2
RPG Map Elements 50: Tri-Dragon Monument

----------


## Mateus090985

Excelent! Thank you for these.

----------


## Bogie

A lot of Excellent Artwork!!

----------


## jtougas

These are fantastic !! Thanks so much for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Rotten

Neyjour, 

You are consistently cool.

Thanks for all these works.

----------

